# The Flave 22 Titanium Limited Edition



## Rob Fisher

I have been a little slow to try the Flave 22and when one of the groups I'm in had the Limited Titanium Edition I thought I would grab one and see how it stacks up against the plethora of all the other RDA's flooding the market.

I'm really impressed with the build quality and it's perfectly made... the cap is a good fit and easy to get off but tight enough not to leak... no whistling from the airholes (I hate that)... plenty of space for a 3mm coil and really simple to build and the big screws (with standard screwdriver needed) are the best I've seen in a long time!

I put the Flave on the Armor Mech because it's matchy matchy...

Like most of the RDA's these days I think the drip tip is too short and I don't like my lips to touch the cap which is the case with most of these RDA's... but I can add a short drip tip into the current tip... doesn't look as KEWL but it's way more comfortable for me.

How does it compare to the other fancy RDA's in the arsenal? Pretty damn well I would say... and not sure if I am just learning to wick RDA's better or this one is just designed better but I'm not over squonking like I normally do... I'm very happy with the Flave 22 Ti...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

It looks lovely @Rob Fisher !
Matches that mod beautifully

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Another flave 22 checking in...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm really surprised the Flave hasn't gotten much more attention that it has... I literally have all the high end RDA's and for some reason I didn't get the Flave at the height of the hype because I'm getting tired of everything launched being the next best thing and they are just an iteration of the same thing... I guess when I had an opportunity to get the Limited edtion my FOMO just got the better of me and I grabbed one... I must say I'm glad I did... I think this may just be my favourite BF RDA right now... 

For someone who squonked for so long on REO's with 14mm atties I have battled to get to love squonking with the 22mm atties... I still prefer my tanks and I honestly believe I get better flavour from them than any of my Drippers despite the whole world tell me I'm wrong and nothing beats a dripper. But I must say the squonking experience with the Flave on the Armor is one sweet setup... over squonking isn't an issue for some reason and while there is a slight delay getting the coil to heat up on the first puff the subsequent puffs are really good. The Flave Ti is a chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

I guess that means i am out of luck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

Shows how much attention you guys pay at my reviews. I did this review in the beginning of August and only now everyone is waking up. lol
Great looking combo @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

KZOR said:


> Shows how much attention you guys pay at my reviews. I did this review in the beginning of August and only now everyone is waking up. lol
> Great looking combo @Rob Fisher .


Your review is why I have a Flave on order good sir

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r

KZOR said:


> Shows how much attention you guys pay at my reviews. I did this review in the beginning of August and only now everyone is waking up. lol
> Great looking combo @Rob Fisher .


I believe you did the review on the flave 24 and not the 22, it's two different Atties  correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Vape_r said:


> I believe you did the review on the flave 24 and not the 22, it's two different Atties  correct me if I'm wrong.


Correct. Also @KZOR reviewed the sxk and if I recall he said if the clone is any good then the original is going to be a stunner. I recall kzor saying the flave 24 was a little better than his hadaly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> Shows how much attention you guys pay at my reviews. I did this review in the beginning of August and only now everyone is waking up. lol
> Great looking combo @Rob Fisher .



I watched your review @KZOR but only orderd my flave this weekend. I usually sit back and let all my mates get a atty first and wait for opinions from various people before making a decision.

Reason being some attys perform well with simple builds others need fancy builds , some leak easily cause of oversquonking well others dont. Some attys have way too much airflow or airflow way to tight some work well with dessert profiles others with fruits and some both and on and on...

Eg- if this was my first read on the Flave by uncle @Rob Fisher i would definetly see other reviews before assuming its the right RDA for me and nothing against Rob but i know he maily vapes XXX so 9/10 chance he tested it with XXX and i myself dont vape XXX because i diy.

So multiple review watching is key and also reviews from friends that have the same or similar vaping style as yourself is important.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Vape_r said:


> I believe you did the review on the flave 24 and not the 22, it's two different Atties  correct me if I'm wrong.



Is there 2 types of flaves ?


----------



## Clouds4Days

If im not mistaken the build deck is 22 but with cap its a 24 (something like the recoil) correct me if im wrong peeps.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> If im not mistaken the build deck is 22 but with cap its a 24 (something like the recoil) correct me if im wrong peeps.


You are we wrong.

There is a 24mm one and a limited edition 22mm.

The decks are very different in size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> You are we wrong.
> 
> There is a 24mm one and a limited edition 22mm.
> 
> The decks are very different in size.



So standard flave is 24 and this titanium one is 22.
What would be the reason to make the titanium a 22 if the 24 is already a winner?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> So standard flave is 24 and this titanium one is 22.
> What would be the reason to make the titanium a 22 if the 24 is already a winner?



My guess is that most High End Mods are still designed for 22mm atties. Just a guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> My guess is that most High End Mods are still designed for 22mm atties. Just a guess.



So you think the HE guys atent buying the normal flave cause its 24mm Rob so therfore doesnt support their mods?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> So you think the HE guys atent buying the normal flave cause its 24mm Rob so therfore doesnt support their mods?



Yes... looking at my Senator, Mattis, CLZ X and my Meraki... they are all 22mm only.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos

@Clouds4Days I suspect aliance tech made a winning 24mm rda and wanted something even better so that shrunk it and made a 22 for the Paris vape expo.

Limited edition etc to be launched just before the expo.

They did what any enthusiast and good company would do... take somemething great and make it even better.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> @Clouds4Days I suspect aliance tech made a winning 24mm rda and wanted something even better so that shrunk it and made a 22 for the Paris vape expo.
> 
> Limited edition etc to be launched just before the expo.
> 
> They did what any enthusiast and good company would do... take somemething great and make it even better.



Is yours the 22mm or 24mm @Christos ?


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm really surprised the Flave hasn't gotten much more attention that it has... I literally have all the high end RDA's and for some reason I didn't get the Flave at the height of the hype because I'm getting tired of everything launched being the next best thing and they are just an iteration of the same thing... I guess when I had an opportunity to get the Limited edtion my FOMO just got the better of me and I grabbed one... I must say I'm glad I did... I think this may just be my favourite BF RDA right now...
> 
> For someone who squonked for so long on REO's with 14mm atties I have battled to get to love squonking with the 22mm atties... I still prefer my tanks and I honestly believe I get better flavour from them than any of my Drippers despite the whole world tell me I'm wrong and nothing beats a dripper. But I must say the squonking experience with the Flave on the Armor is one sweet setup... over squonking isn't an issue for some reason and while there is a slight delay getting the coil to heat up on the first puff the subsequent puffs are really good. The Flave Ti is a chicken Dinner!




Oh wow, @Rob Fisher , this is awesome news
Very glad for you that you like it and it brings you nicely back into squonking
This rda looks very nice and I look forward to trying it out some day when i see you next!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Is yours the 22mm or 24mm @Christos ?


I have both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> I have both.



Is it the smaller chamber that makes the 22 better?


----------



## Tai

Reduced airflow, smaller chamber and driptip. I would'nt say necessarily better - depends on your preference, but for me the 22 seems to be better suited to mech while i prefer running the 24 on a regulated mod. Many thanks to @Zeki Hilmi for getting these for us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> Shows how much attention you guys pay at my reviews. I did this review in the beginning of August and only now everyone is waking up. lol
> Great looking combo @Rob Fisher .



@KZOR - I saw your review and ordered the clone - collected recently in SA - it is on my play list for the next few weeks. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @KZOR - I saw your review and ordered the clone - collected recently in SA - it is on my play list for the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I heard them say - if there is no photo, it did not happen. So I had to do a quick build and here it is. I don't have a similar build in the Hadaly, so I cannot realy compare, but good flavour. There is your proof that we do pay attention @KZOR 










Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Is it the smaller chamber that makes the 22 better?


There are a number of factors that make it different to the 24. Is it better? This is subjective and I won't be able to give a straight answer bit for my style of vaping it is. 
Not to say the 24 isn't good because it shines in its own way but @Tai explained it well as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I heard them say - if there is no photo, it did not happen. So I had to do a quick build and here it is. I don't have a similar build in the Hadaly, so I cannot realy compare, but good flavour. There is your proof that we do pay attention @KZOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my clone flave

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is no question that the Flave 22 is one of the very best RDA's of 2017 if not the best! And the Golden one is just so beautiful! Time to build and testing a @akhalz Crafted Coil for the first time. I added an extra wrap or two because I prefer a higher resistance. Micro Alien 2.5mm 29x3/34 - 0.48Ω Just perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Crafted Coils

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no question that the Flave 22 is one of the very best RDA's of 2017 if not the best! And the Golden one is just so beautiful! Time to build and testing a @akhalz Crafted Coil for the first time. I added an extra wrap or two because I prefer a higher resistance. Micro Alien 2.5mm 29x3/34 - 0.48Ω Just perfect!




@Rob Fisher, how is the flavour? With those coils? Still needing something more?


----------



## Rob Fisher

akhalz said:


> @Rob Fisher, how is the flavour? With those coils? Still needing something more?



They are spot on with the flavour... My best coil ever is a 0.63Ω which is currently in my Golden Skyline!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

